# 600SQ foot room need a system



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a 600SQ 3 season room and I need a home theater. My son DJ's so I need a system to pound. I heard definitive BP8060's and to be honest I was not that impressed. Up top you lost the bass and the center which was high tone took over. I am looking for something to pound this room. Open to ideas I do not want to go for my lungs, but I want to do this once. I have a 60inch sharp 3D LCD 240hz tv and a sony blue ray. I need input for the surround/home theater set up. Thx guys


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome, a budget always helps alot (beyond the $2k pair you were considering and werent impressed with). Do you already have a processor and amp youll be using, if not whats your budget on that?


----------



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

3500 or so is wht I am looking to spend.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With $3500, you can certainly put together a quality HT. A high quality Subwoofer will really impress both you and your Son. Something from SVS or HSU Research would really be excellent. As for an AVR, something like the Onkyo TX-NR709 or 809 would be great. I would go and listen to some speakers. Brands like Paradigm, PSB, B&W, and Klipsch are a good starting point. With Klipschs needing very little power to play at Ear Bleeding SPL's, it really might be a good match if you want really high SPL Playback.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> With $3500, you can certainly put together a quality HT. A high quality Subwoofer will really impress both you and your Son. Something from SVS or HSU Research would really be excellent. As for an AVR, something like the Onkyo TX-NR709 or 809 would be great. I would go and listen to some speakers. Brands like Paradigm, PSB, B&W, and Klipsch are a good starting point. With Klipschs needing very little power to play at Ear Bleeding SPL's, it really might be a good match if you want really high SPL Playback.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Do you buy chance have model numbers I should be looking at? I have a 809, nothing else.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would go to the Dealers for these Speakers, but Paradigm's Studio Series, PSB's Imagine or Image Series, B&W's CM Series, perhaps 600 Series, and the Klipsch Reference Series are the lines that would come closest to meeting your budget.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would go to the Dealers for these Speakers, but Paradigm's Studio Series, PSB's Imagine or Image Series, B&W's CM Series, perhaps 600 Series, and the Klipsch Reference Series are the lines that would come closest to meeting your budget.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I am having a hard time with the manufactures you list finding a complete system. By chance any of you guys have links to complete systems. The only reason I ask is, how many speakers do I need, the series.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

03SONIC said:


> I am having a hard time with the manufactures you list finding a complete system. By chance any of you guys have links to complete systems. The only reason I ask is, how many speakers do I need, the series.


Hello,
These are all Series with Center Channel Models, a range of Floorstanding and Monitor Speakers, and of Surround Speakers. With more expensive Speakers, they are not bundled together like you see in the lower range where you see 5.1 Speakers in a Box. Do go to DMC-Electronics.Com and you will see they have put together some 5.1 Packages on their own. Usually, the Salesperson will advise you on how to construct your HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

